# Siroko tech brillen



## Muroman (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo leute

bin auf die Brillen von Siroko gestossen.
Kennt die jemand? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit denen? Preislich wären die schon interressant.

Habe den Bell Super 3r mips 2019 und würde aber diesen mit einer Radbrille fahren da ich in Mainz nach Feierabend keine Trails habe wo ich eine Goggle benötige oder liege ich da falsch mit diesem Gedanken?. Der Kinnbügel dient mir als Sicherheit im Rucksack, falls ich mir sage hier wäre der Kinnbügel angebracht da zu steil oder zu rutschig etc. 

https://www.siroko.com/products/gafas-siroko-tech-k3s-zurich

https://www.siroko.com/products/siroko-tech-k3s-photochromic-lente-fotocromatica

lg


----------



## redgreen66 (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo Muroman,

habe heute auch die Siroko-Brillen entdeckt und finde sie optisch wie auch preislich sehr ansprechend.

Leider finde ich nirgendwo Test's oder Erfahrungen, hast du sie dir denn gekauft, kannst du was dazu sagen?

VG

redgreen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

